# Hound pup training



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I picked up a 4 month old male papered Plott hound out of Idaho two weeks ago, and then got a Plott/Bluetick cross 3 month old Female last week. They both have grit! I got a **** in a cage trap the other night, brought it home and they went crazy. They both can start a drag, and find it even after the trail sits for 30 min. 

I want to get some Lion and Bear scents and make a drag to see how they react. I'm wanting to use them for lion, and possibly Bear. (after I get a couple more dogs) 

I'm looking for advice, any ideas of what has and hasn't worked for the Hounds men out here. 

I also need information on tracking collars. What's the best for the money. and what to stay away from. 

Thanks!


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

With hounds, the tracking and treeing part should come natural......it's what they were bred for. As a houndsman, the primary training you have to do is teaching them what and what not to chase. Pups don't know, so be prepared to pull porcupine quills and put up with the smell of skunk in your kennel. You're going to have deer races, coyote races, moose races, and every other critter your dog is likely to encounter in the hills. It's a learning process all dogs go through before they are considered "finished hounds."

The easiest way to train a hound is to hunt them with other experienced hounds. That way, the pup learns that there is a critter to be had at the end of the trail if only they persevere. The risk is that the pup may become dependent on other dogs to show them the game. Eventually you have to give them their own track and allow them to either sink or swim. Starting from scratch with no outside help is a long road full of frustration and disappointment.

Another thing to know is that not all hound pups are destined for greatness. Desire to hunt is something you can't teach a dog, either they have it or they don't. Some dogs loose interest in a track after a while, some dogs will only stick to a track if there is another dog there to help them, some dogs will only hunt their own track and will pull off if another dog gets ahead of them, some hounds will only be "me too" dogs and hitch hike on the efforts of the other dogs but won't hunt on their own. My experience is that only about 1 in 10 hound pups will turn out to be what I would consider a great dog.......and maybe 1 in 100 is destined to be a true superstar......and that's regardless of breeding or papers. Dogs that can start a track are a dime a dozen, but the ones that can finish a track when things get tough are the true gems.

As far as tracking collars, Garmin Alphas are the only way to go IMO. They not only track your dog through GPS but also have a built in shock collar to break them off the inevitable trash races you're going to get into. Expect to spend about $1,200 though for the receiver and two collars. Used telemetry collars can be had pretty cheap right now because most houndsman have switched to GPS systems. They are better than nothing, but eventually you're going to wish you had GPS. My advise is to get the Garmins right off the bat.

Anyway, that's my hound tutorial. I started tagging along with the houndsman dad of a friend in the 1970's and finally got my own hound dog pack to run in 1983 and have done it every since. Good luck getting started.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Kevin D. I'm with you on papers wont make a dog great. I've had dogs in the past that had the pedigree, etc. and they couldn't find a bone in the dog house. No room in my Kennel for them if they can't carry there own! 

I will definitely be getting the GPS collar! I've priced a few sites, and I can get a Garmin Alfa for $799. An extra collar is $399. Just need to sneak the purchase so the "better half" doesn't notice. :shock:

I'll be taking the 5 month old out on a trail with a live critter to see if he continues to chase, or give up. I want to see what they will do on there own, before I put them with a pack. he doesn't give up on the drags I've set up so far. Guess we will see in the bigger outdoor arena. 

I appreciate your willingness in helping me out with ideas, and what to look for! I may be "bending your ear" more though. If I become a pest, just smack me one. :mrgreen:


----------

